# Looking for Opels



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I actually paid for ads on other sites, trying to find someone I could obtain a strain of pigeons from that are known as "Opels". This is not the color opal, but a strain of racers. I believe the originator was named Luis (or Louis) Opel. There was a book written about this line also. I am looking for a copy of that book also. It is:

The Opel birds: The genealogy and detailed performance of a family of racing pigeons that win, repeat and reproduce (Unknown Binding)
by A. S Johnstone (Author) (1949). 

I know that this line is very very old and may not exist in a semi pure form anymore, but I would like to see what is "out there" and available. So, if you know anyone who has Opels, please have them contact me or provide me with contact info for them.

I had this strain way back in the day, and just would like to see if any are still around and available. Thanks. Hope it is okay to post this in this section.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Try posting on eggbid, too. Sometimes people will do that, and get results. Hope you can find your birds.
Daryl


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1188629982
The bid is over with, but it does provide the person's email. Maybe you can ask if he was talking about the strain, or just misspelled the color?
 

Well you can keep checking back in at Amazon, they might have it one day
http://www.amazon.com/Opel-birds-ge...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1200350014&sr=8-1

I also saw that they had it on The Pigeon Shop (like Eggbid) at one time.

That's all I could find for now


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for trying. I believe the PigeonShop thingy you are talking about, was actually a Wanter ad of mine, looking for the book and the birds. 

One the eggbid site, they were referring to the color.

Thanks again.

I was told, because of my ads, that Jose Ogando in Jacksonville,
FL and Steve and Kendall Freeman in Beaver Utah might have Opels, but I have not been able to find contact info for Mr. Ogando, and a phone number I was given for the Freemans is no longer good. No leads on the book at all yet.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe if you search Wind Song Loft, an interview will pop up. I saw it earlier. Paul Wash wash interviewing some guy (had a weird long name) that mentioned that one of his strains were Opels, along with Janssens and I think Fabries? Ehh....I tried to find a way to contact him but I couldn't find anything either.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI CF, JOSE OGANDO, Jacksonville ,Florida,904-724-5279. The Freeman's in Utah, Colleen,Steve, and Kendall 702-683-7465 .GEORGE


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks George. I'll try those tomorrow.
MaryofExeter. I found the article you wrote of and found a phone number to Dr. Thavorn Lorungrochana. Thanks.

Maybe I am getting somewhere with this search now.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi CF, How did you make out have you located Opels?I found an add in the Racing Digest Oct 15 2007 issue.The way the add is worded it looks as though he is also looking for LOU OPEL birds he may be able to help you. He lives in North Carolina his phone numbers is 252-393-8585 his name is R Bishop. I did not know that these birds were TRENTONS. You may have more luck going to the ATB (american trenton breeders) .GEORGE


----------



## Raiyan (Nov 13, 2020)

try to search in youtube I saw Japanese Fancier who selling Luis Opel Racing Pigeon.


----------



## MHM Loft (Jul 24, 2021)

conditionfreak said:


> I actually paid for ads on other sites, trying to find someone I could obtain a strain of pigeons from that are known as "Opels". This is not the color opal, but a strain of racers. I believe the originator was named Luis (or Louis) Opel. There was a book written about this line also. I am looking for a copy of that book also. It is:
> 
> The Opel birds: The genealogy and detailed performance of a family of racing pigeons that win, repeat and reproduce (Unknown Binding)
> by A. S Johnstone (Author) (1949).
> ...


Look for Kuya Toybits channel on youtube. He is the loftman of the famous Japanese pigeon breeder/racer Mr. Hideo Nin. They only carry four bloodlines on their house. Janssen, Morris Gordon, Ople and their very own line that they named: "Auto Winner". Cheers!


----------

